# Barranca del Cobre - TOURS



## defuentes (Sep 19, 2008)

Hola a todos, quería preguntarles si alguien sabe de una buena compañía o persona que organice viajes a Las Barrancas del Cobre y/o a otros buenos destinos en México, yo vivo en el D.F. pero quiero hacer un buen viaje de 1 semana de bici, estoy considerando seriamente irme a MOAB pero no se si de el presupuesto, he encontrado muchos links de compañías que organizan viajes tipo estos:

http://www.geoecotours.com/tours/coppercanyon-mexico.php

http://www.sacredrides.com/tours/mexico/yogamtb/

Pero son compañías americanas, que esta bien, pero me imagino que habrá gente en México que te lo pueda armar con la misma calidad, ¿alguien ha ido o sabe por favor?.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

defuentes said:


> Hola a todos, quería preguntarles si alguien sabe de una buena compañía o persona que organice viajes a Las Barrancas del Cobre y/o a otros buenos destinos en México, yo vivo en el D.F. pero quiero hacer un buen viaje de 1 semana de bici, estoy considerando seriamente irme a MOAB pero no se si de el presupuesto, he encontrado muchos links de compañías que organizan viajes tipo estos:
> 
> Pero son compañías americanas, que esta bien, pero me imagino que habrá gente en México que te lo pueda armar con la misma calidad, ¿alguien ha ido o sabe por favor?.
> Gracias y saludos.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

defuentes :

Si quieres ir a Moab o algún otro lugar de los mas conocidos para ir a darle a la mtbike como Winter Park, Mammoth , Whistler , Tahoe, B,B, , etc. no necesitas realmente que te armen un tour , ni que te organicen nada .

En todos estos lugares durante la época en que las rutas están abiertas para el mtb , hay hoteles, bicis y servicios de sobra que lo unico que necesitas es reservarlos con buena anticipación y ya .

En los diferentes lugares hay muchas personas practicando mtb , en algunos lugares hay de todos los niveles y en otros de intermedio para arriba , incluso ahí mismo te haces de amigos , y las rutas están bien marcadas .

Ir por tu cuenta te sale mucho mas económico que andar pagando por tours "guiados " en donde el que hace buen negocio es el que los organiza y a veces los precios son realmente exageradamente voraces.

Investiga en los sitios de los diferentes lugares , si piensas ir en este año te tienes que apurar ya que por ahí de finales de sep o principios de oct . en muchos lugares cierran las pistas de mtb para darle entrada a los deportes invernales.

Avientate y lánzate , te vas a divertir más manejando tus tiempos , gustos y preferencias de mtb , sin necesidad de que alguien te esté manejando todo en el viaje , donde duermes , donde comes , a que hora , que día etc etc , mtb también es libertad !!!

Puedes animar a unos cuates de confianzay que le den al mtb y se van en un grupo de 4 por ejemplo y ahorran buena lana en hoteles y renta de auto.

Saludos y suerte .

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*PM sent*



defuentes said:


> ¿alguien ha ido o sabe por favor?.
> Gracias y saludos.


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

E. , te mandé un PM

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Malinchismo Noooooooo !!!*

Haber, haber como esta esto?

Contratar unos guias EXTRANJEROS para que te guien en MEXICO :nono: :nono: :nono:

Si quieres explorar las Barrancas del Cobre o cualquier otro destino de los muchos maravillosos que hay en Mexico te recomiento a Walter de Aventura Pantera.

Yo tome un Tour hace algunos años a Durango y fue una experiencia increible, tanto por el lugar, como por la organizacion de Walter.

Checa su pagina y escoge cualquiera de los increibles lugares que ellos recomiendan o si no el se adapta a cualquier otro lugar en Mexico que tu le solicites

http://www.aventurapantera.com.mx/index.html

Saludos y cualquier duda o comentario lo platicamos por este medio.

Dr Foes


----------



## defuentes (Sep 19, 2008)

Perfecto, les agradezco mucho a los dos su ayuda, voy a investigar lo de Walter y estoy viendo si me animo para MOAB, si sería ya en Septiembre/Octubre!.
Gracias.


----------

